

First Ever Austin HN Meetup - skadamat
http://austinhn.eventbrite.com

======
vitovito
Can't make it (have to do the Awesome Foundation party at that time), but
great job hosting one.

~~~
skadamat
Still RSVP! For now we don't have much planned and are literally just trying
to get the Austin HN'ers together first, and then we can figure out a POA!

------
skadamat
Please upvote, spread the word , and keep alive!

